
Analogies Between Kubernetes and an Operating System? - tevlon
Hi hackernews.   
I was introduced to the world of kubernetes couple of days ago and it reminds me alot to my lectures about operating systems.
Let me draw some analogies:<p>kubernetes - the operating system (like windows)<p>docker - a process<p>prometheus - task manager<p>fluentd - event log viewer<p>...
do you guys agree?
do you have more examples?
i am curious
======
yy502
If you have no CS background, I can understand why you think so, but then you
don't need to know K8s in details.

If you have CS background, you shouldn't be asking this question at all...

